# rear bagger chute keeps popping out



## eliteconcept (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi folks

I have a new to me 175 with a rear bagger. In using it for the first time today I have found that the chute that goes into the rear bagger tends to keep getting outside of the rubber surround "gasket" at the top of the rear hopper. 
I tried to adjust it to keep the chute within the top of the hopper but nothing seemed to keep it in there. I've checked the fit of the bracket and its good. The rubber "gasket" at the opening of the hopper is fully intact. For some reason just the one side of the chute keeps coming out from the inside of the top of the hopper which leads to a mess.

Its almost as if the entire chute is just a an inch too short and it keeps coming out. I know that is probably not the case but it helps me describe whats happening.
Is the end chute supposed to be flared to prevent this from happening? Any one else had this problem? THoughts?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## sargentodd (Oct 3, 2011)

I had the same problem with mine. When my bagger started to do the same thing, all it was is that when your mowing and your hit the slightest bump in the yard it would make my bagger shift. My fix was DUCK TAPE! try it and see if that helps.


----------



## eliteconcept (Sep 7, 2011)

glad to hear its not just me. I thought about fastening a small L bracket to it as well to keep it in...
thanks for your thought sargent


----------



## sargentodd (Oct 3, 2011)

That might also work. Does yours hook up into like a frame on the back side? Mine had like a bar that came out from the back side of the frame, and there was bolt holes that bolted the bagger on to the tractor.


----------

